# new to the bow



## dennis (Jul 14, 2012)

Picked up a older bear sportsman compound bow. draw:30, weight:55, string:36
The bad: last time I shot a bow was in the boyscouts 40 years ago. Needs a new string
The good: free.
Can't find any clubs around here. Is there a easy way for one to learn.


----------



## Frogman Ladue (Jul 14, 2012)

30" draw? Who did you buy that from...Shaq? :shock: I'm at 26"...put some cold weather gear on and that number drops.


----------



## dennis (Jul 15, 2012)

It's a hard to pull bow that's for sure. Don't know much on it or any bow for that matter I got the numbers off of the sticker on the bow. Anything I should know in trying to get it restrung Hopefully with a little easier pull.


----------



## soccerdan90 (Jul 15, 2012)

30" isnt all that much. I am 5'8" and have a 27.5-28 draw.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jul 15, 2012)

dennis said:


> Picked up a older bear sportsman compound bow. draw:30, weight:55, string:36
> The bad: last time I shot a bow was in the boyscouts 40 years ago. Needs a new string
> The good: free.
> Can't find any clubs around here. Is there a easy way for one to learn.



I shoot a 30" draw but I do have monkey arms :LOL2: 55lb pull should not be that hard to draw I shoot at 70lbs maybe the bow needs some TLC.

As far as learning practice practice practice and good form.

Post up a picture of the bow.

Are you using a release, finger drawing, sites, no sites etc


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jul 15, 2012)

I'd suggest you get a good release aid. Finger shooting a compound is doable, but difficult to say the least.


I'd recommend trying to find an archery shop, or hunting store that sells bows, so they can get your draw length set correctly and get the ball rolling a little quicker for you. If a local shop doesnt build strings, I'd suggest trying to find the stock string/cable length (either on the bow or on the internet) and having someone build a set for you. The ebay store 60x makes great strings and cables. Shoot them a message and ask them if they know the specs for the strings and cables, and what they'd charge for a set. https://stores.ebay.com/60X-Arrows-N-Strings?_trksid=p4340.l2568

A local archery shop might be able to build you a set of strings, but it's doubtful. Either way you will have to have someone install them for you.

Check out archerytalk.com's forums, avoid the fighting and banter, and soak up as much knowledge as you can. There are tuning guides, shooting/form guides, and all kinds of other information.


----------



## acabtp (Jul 15, 2012)

how tall are you? or more accurately, what's your armspan? a 30" draw is about right for an armspan of about 6'3". having a bow which fits you correctly is very important, especially with a compound bow. you need your draw to match the draw length of the bow in order to get the benefit of the compound action's ability to lessen draw weight at full draw. if you can't draw it all the way back, it will be much harder to hold drawn. 

because you say you wish it had an easier pull, i think the bow may be too large for you and that you are not drawing it all the way back. a 55# compound bow should only take about 28-36# to hold fully drawn, which isn't that much.

i would recommend you take the bow to an archery shop for a safety inspection and to make sure that its draw will be suitable for you to use before you order a string or any other parts for it.

also the recommendation to use a release is a good one for two reasons. first, better control over the string. second, helps prevent nerve damage to your fingertips.

good luck, have fun!


----------



## pelagicbldr (Sep 4, 2012)

I also have shorter arms at 26.5" draw. It is imperative your bow fits you right. Once your dialed in.........way to fun to be legal!


----------

